# Quadra-Jet replacement



## AbodyNtn (May 19, 2011)

Have a very nice '67 GTO....400 / 4spd....will an Edelbrock carb bolt on right out of the box & perfrom?....any issues with keeping the Pontiac intake? Easily floods....entire garage is filled with fumes after driving...floods easily..difficult cranking..takes multiple accel pumps...engine dies at in-opportune times (red lights & stop signs)..carb has been rebuilt (2 years ago)....this is the only issue I have with this GTO...I think the quadra-jet could stand replacing....thoughts?

Thanks

Bob

Franklin, TN


----------



## LeoP (Oct 16, 2009)

*Qjet*

I say keep the Qjet, send it to Custom Rebuilt Carburetors buys, sells, and rebuilds all kinds of carburetors and have it proper ly reconditioned to your engines specs. Call Philip the owner to discuss your carb.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Rebuild the carb. You can get a rebuild kit for under 30.00. If you know someone who can rebuild it you'll save $$, if not you're looking mid 200-300 range if dunked and done right. Just had mine rebuilt by a friend and I noticed increased torque and vacuum response. BIG difference in starting, and running. 1-2 pumps of the pedal on a cold start and it fires without cranking. You'd be amazed at the throttle response with new guts. Make sure you get a brass float. That is usually an extra part like 8.00 or so.

Q-Jet or Edelbrock? Q-Jet!!!!!!!!!!

Your issues point to a rebuild.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tell ya what, if you buy a kit from Cliff Ruggles and ship both the kit and the Qjet to me, I will rebuild it for you. It isnt that hard to do really. Qjets are great carbs, and the mileage difference between a Qjet and the E carb is not a small one. 

If you are near Ft Campbell my brother is shipping me a Thermoquad carb, you could send yours along with it. As long as you just want it to run gas I can do them in a couple weeks. Lately I have been converting them to run ethanol, they run quite well on that stuff too.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Replace the Q-Jet with another Q-Jet...or rebuild the one you have.....great carb!!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Edelbrocks and Holleys are easier to rebuild for the DIYer. The qjet is trickier, easy if its' just a gasket job, harder to find the offending part. It's probably dumping gas because something is gummed up, rebuild it yourself, if it still runs crappy, send it to a pro and then have a carb that should be good for decades..


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

AbodyNtn said:


> Have a very nice '67 GTO....400 / 4spd....will an Edelbrock carb bolt on right out of the box & perfrom?....any issues with keeping the Pontiac intake? Easily floods....entire garage is filled with fumes after driving...floods easily..difficult cranking..takes multiple accel pumps...engine dies at in-opportune times (red lights & stop signs)..carb has been rebuilt (2 years ago)....this is the only issue I have with this GTO...I think the quadra-jet could stand replacing....thoughts?


Symptoms you describe are pointing towards badly leaking bowl plugs. That would allow all the fuel to leak out of the bowl, producing the fumes and also at low rpm (idle) if it's bad enough could let the fuel bowl get so low that the motor dies. That'd also explain the difficult cranking - every time you start it you have to re-fill the fuel bowl via the fuel pump first. There are several different fixes for the problem listed in most of the various books about QJets. I happen to like Cliff Ruggles's book. This area is one where the QJet manufacturing process did evolve over the years because it was a common problem.

Agree that a dialed in QJet is superior to the Edelbrock in all respects. It's worth the effort, in my opinion, to get the Qjet "right".

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If you have the original 67 Q-Jet, it is worth a couple bucks! Get it done by Cliff Ruggles and use it........


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Here's a link to another thread that discribes how to plug the carb.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/dry-carb-29347/


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Abody, LISTEN to these guys! They're steering you straight. A properly functioning Q-jet will walk all over the Edelbrock. Those factory guys knew what they were doing. Rebuild or replace and re-install. The stock Pontiac mintake manifold is one of the best, and better than 99% of the aftermarket ones. Plus, you already have it.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I have a 68 GTO with factory Qjet. It was doing the same thing as yours. I shipped it to Cliff. It took several months, but it was well worth it. I got it back and bolted it on. Only had to adjust idle very little. I don't think this car has ever run so smooth. throttle response is fantastic. Running down the road at cruise speed is incredible, so smooth. I also sent my dist to a guy called Suntuned and had it set up. Best money I ever spent. Both of these guys are on the PY forum. Good Luck


----------

